
Show HN: WebGL Santa NORAD Tracker - schappim
https://www.noradsanta.org
======
fjk
This is awesome! I’ve been checking NORAD Santa trackers since I was a kid.

I’m curious, how are you calculating the running total of gifts delivered?

